# XGA Notebook-Display durch ein SXGA Display ersetzen



## kubilay (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Notebook mit einem XGA-Display. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, das Display durch ein SXGA-Display zu ersetzen, damit man eine größere Auslösung einstellen kann. Ist es allein von dem Display abhängig oder/und von der Grafikkarte ?

Danke

kubilay


----------



## Johannes Postler (19. Januar 2006)

Höchstwahrscheinlich wohl von beidem. Ein neues Display in das Notebook einzubauen halte ich für keine gute Idee und ist wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht möglich.
Was du allerdings machen könntest, wäre einen zweiten Bildschirm als externen Monitor anzuschließen. Dort sind meist größere Auflösungen möglich und du hättest ja selbst bei einem gleich großen Monitor die doppelte Fläche.


----------

